# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales

## fgperu

Estoy adjuntando mi CV para las personas interesadas.  
Ing. Industrial de la Universidad Nacional de Trujillo. Me he desempeñado como Jefe de Transporte de Materia Prima(Espárrago, Alcachofa, Pimientos, Palta y Mango), Jefe de Espárrago Fresco (Cosecha, Acopios y Transporte en Campo), Supervisor Espàrrago Fresco (Planta), Asistente de Cosecha de Espárrago Blanco y/o Verde, entre otros en empresas agroindustriales importantes. Persona emprendedora, dinámica con más de 8 años de experiencia en dicha áreas, dirección de personal y capacidad en el logro de objetivos permanentes con planificación de metas.Temas similares: ¿Cuándo se cosecha la palta en el Perú? Capacitacion Post Cosecha Frecuencia de cosecha  de la Palta Hass Maquina para la cosecha de esparragos blancos Café : Estiman una cosecha de 1 millón 250 mil quintales menos que el año pasado

----------

